# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Как обновлять регламентированные отчёты в 8.2

## dima4ka_63

Я только начал осваивать бух предприятия! Объясните пожалуйста как тут проходят обновления отчётов! Вроде нашёл где это делать, я указываю папку которую тут скачал, а он не видет там файлов, вроде как не тот формат! Расскажите как обновить конфигурацию и как отчёты обновлять!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 55 секунд_
Там на выбор стоит файлф cf или cfu вроде! а в папке с обновами другой формат файла

----------


## Хаос

http://www.1sshop.ru/index.php3?id=138 для 8.2 та же инструкция по обновлениям. 
Отчетность обновится вместе с релизом ПП.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> http://www.1sshop.ru/index.php3?id=138 для 8.2 та же инструкция по обновлениям. 
> Отчетность обновится вместе с релизом ПП.


очень познавательно, спасибо!

----------

